# paradise hole.



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

has anyone fished the paradise hole in the past few weeks if so what is good to catch there?!?:thumbsup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Jeff. hadn't fished it lately. Last few times we wen't through there we picked up alot of small stuff. It seems like the Snapper is running alot of the other stuff off. If you fish it, don't be affraid to drop and move. Good Luck.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

You surely aren't talking about the near extinct red snapper.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

well i just really started getting into the bottom fishing game so really if u can think of any really great spots id love to here em. i have fished the antares and oriskany the past few times i went out but only very big red snapper iv been trying to get some grouper or anything else like triggers but im not sure how to do it


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

There should be mingos and triggers on the same wrecks, you just hafta use small hooks and cutbait.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Jeff, 
Sounds like you have a good range of travel. If you want to hunt mongo mingo, trigger, grouper and Aj's try the edge (natural bottom.) I've had some success doing the following:

Start Here N29 55.739 W087 10.136 troll or motor west toward N29 55.087 W087 11.756 and watch your bottom machine for good markings. ie like you see when finding a wreck but it will be rock ledges with depths ranging from 145' - 220'.

You will mark several New Spots after a half hour or so then go back and drift over the "New Spots" and send down a double drop rig with #2 or #3 circles hooks with 30-60lbs flouro leader rigs tipped with squid. Move from New Spot to New Spot until you find the bite. Once you find bite you can set anchor and fill your coolers or keep on exploring the remaining "New Spots".

Also, this time of year is great for chumming Black Fin and many other pelagics such as wahoo, AJ's, Kings and a dolphin or 2.

Hope this helps!

Jimmy


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*nice to share knowledge*

Jimmy Nice of you to share your fishing plan. ed



jjam said:


> Jeff,
> Sounds like you have a good range of travel. If you want to hunt mongo mingo, trigger, grouper and Aj's try the edge (natural bottom.) I've had some success doing the following:
> 
> Start Here N29 55.739 W087 10.136 troll or motor west toward N29 55.087 W087 11.756 and watch your bottom machine for good markings. ie like you see when finding a wreck but it will be rock ledges with depths ranging from 145' - 220'.
> ...


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah , now there will be 5000 boats a weekend going that route. Makes you wonder !!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Yeah , now there will be 5000 boats a weekend going that route. Makes you wonder !!!


I hate to break to ya guys, there's already 5000+ boats that fish the edge ...what I posted is no secret.... 

Been discussed here umpting times....

Go ahead and bash though! For the few that didn't already know hope this helps

Jimmy


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Good on ya Jimmy!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*Plus 1*



lastcast said:


> Good on ya Jimmy!


 Plus 1 

He didn't give numbers, he gave a plan on how to find spots. Nice guy- wonder what that makes you


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

If you're covering that much bottom try hitting some of the smaller public spots on Escambia's web sites. Hunt some of the concrete modules, even some of the ones that are only a couple of modules. You may have to look a little because they may've shifted around a little. You can probably pick up a trigger or two here and there. Generally there won't be much more than a few legal ones so don't waste too much time.
P.S. A decent color machine helps just in case you have something not suited to finding some of the smaller stuff.


----------



## Khammer (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm with lostcast. Good on ya Jimmy!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

jimmy, great advise:thumbup:

i love fishing the edge

be aware of the water temp and have a raft or another boat close by and vhf radio just in case.

the edge runs the full length of the shore approximately 30 miles out, some places are better than others. google earth or a chart with contours can help you find areas to explore.

good luck!


----------

